# [V]  Acronis True Image Home 2010



## Crysisheld (12. Juni 2010)

Ausserdem verkaufe ich Acronis True Image Home 2010


----------



## mkay87 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: [V] Doom3 + AddOn Resurrection of Evil*

Das Addon musst du hier rausnehmen, ist in Deutschland indiziert!


----------



## mkay87 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: [V] Doom3 + AddOn Resurrection of Evil*

Nimm das mit der Überraschung hier raus, ist ein indizierter Titel und zudem verstößt du damit gegen ein weiteres Verbot:

"Angaben wie
 "Weitere Titel auf Anfrage", etc. werden ebenfalls nicht geduldet und 
Nachfragen bzw. Aufforderungen eine Liste zu schicken kommentarlos 
gelöscht. Im Wiederholungsfall muß mit einer Verwarnung gerechnet 
werden."


----------



## Crysisheld (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: [V] Doom3 + AddOn Resurrection of Evil*

Kehr mal vor deiner eigenen Haustüre. In deinem VerkaufsThread stehen auch Quake 4 was nicht!! als dt gekennzeichnet ist. Und ein Paar Seiten weiter hinten schreibst du ja selber, dass es die ausländischen Versionen sind - uuuuhhhhhhhh


----------



## mkay87 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: [V] Doom3 + AddOn Resurrection of Evil*

Habe ich nie geschrieben. Doom 3 (das Hauptspiel) kannst du hier ja verkaufen, ist nicht indiziert. Ich verkaufe das ja auch, bringt nur leider nicht viel da das Spiel im Laden ja auch nur 6,99€ neu kostet.


----------



## Crysisheld (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: [V] Doom3 + AddOn Resurrection of Evil*



mkay87 schrieb:


> Habe ich nie geschrieben. Doom 3 (das Hauptspiel) kannst du hier ja verkaufen, ist nicht indiziert. Ich verkaufe das ja auch, bringt nur leider nicht viel da das Spiel im Laden ja auch nur 6,99€ neu kostet.
> Es ging um Quake4
> ________________________________________________________________
> 
> ...


______________________________________________________________

So steht es in Post #35 den du zuletzt am 12.06.2010 geändert hast. den du ja ursprüngünglich am 03.11.2009 geschrieben hast. Ja wir wissen ja was du geändert hast


----------



## mkay87 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: [V] Doom3 + AddOn Resurrection of Evil*

Und du stellst hier bei pcgames.de ein review zu quake rein, was ja bekanntlich auch indiziert ist. Also besser bist du auch nicht   

Aber um zum Punkt zu kommen:
Es ist doch vollkommener Quatsch das erwachsene Spieler wie wir hier keine indizierten Sachen an andere Erwachsene verkaufen dürfen. Immerhin sind wir doch mündige Bürger. Bei beschlagnahmten Spielen kann ichs ja noch verstehen aber so?


----------



## Crysisheld (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: [V] Doom3 + AddOn Resurrection of Evil*

Ja aber es sind halt auch viele Minderjährige im Forum unterwegs - und ja  ich habe ein Review zu Quake online stehen, in diesem Fall ist  die Indizierung aber verjährt, da es keinen Antrag auf eine erneute Indizierung gab. Ich wollte dir ja mit dem vor der eigenen Haustüre kehren nicht auf die Füße treten oder dich von der Seite anmachen...   . Zumindest hast du mein Review gesehen - yay    Gut gekontert an den Review Post habe ich schon gar nicht mehr gedacht ...


----------



## mkay87 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: [V] Doom3 + AddOn Resurrection of Evil*

Ist immer noch indiziert, verjährt erst nach 25 Jahren, frühestens.



> Indizierungen bestehen gemäß Jugendschutzgesetz für 25 Jahre, dann
> werden sie aus der Liste gestrichen oder müssen einem neuen Verfahren
> unterworfen werden (§ 18 Abs. 7 JuSchG).


----------

